# Whats the best Backpack to use? size etc?



## seyforth16 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi, im travelling to Australia in April with 3 friends. Dont know where were starting yet, but just wondering if anyone could send any links to the best backpacks to use? What litreage etc? 
Also if any male can help with what they brought out there, clothes and toiletries wise? 
Thanks people!
Cant wait!!


----------

